

Sergey Brin spotted with Robert Scoble wearing prototype Google glasses  - jordhy
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57410312-76/prototype-google-glasses-spotted-in-the-wild/

======
maxiparla
They look different than the ones in the original video. A little bit bulkier
but still pretty cool. I wonder why he didn't let Scobble wear the glasses.

